# Buffalo Chicken Wing Festival



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2007)

Saturday, September 1st, 2007 is the Buffalo Chicken Wing fest. I love chicken wings so much [more a BBQ wing fan] I'm thinking of going up to Buffalo to enjoy. Are there any vendors/greenhouses near there? Anyone want to meet for some wings?!?!:rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2007)

Here in Reno we just finish our Buffalo chicken wing festival contest a couple of months ago.

Ramon


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2007)

its in buffalo NY?


----------



## gary (Aug 18, 2007)

Bloomfield is nearby in Rochester, Joe loves to have visitors but should call ahead to see if he is going to be there. Clouds is just over the border, but they are not open that weekend. Besides, they have all those plants you you can't bring back anyway.

gary


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2007)

gary said:


> Bloomfield is nearby in Rochester, Joe loves to have visitors but should call ahead to see if he is going to be there.


Mr. Kunisch is an old acquaintance so that's a good idea.


gary said:


> Clouds is just over the border, but they are not open that weekend. Besides, they have all those plants you you can't bring back anyway.
> gary


Yeah, thanks for reminding me of that!


----------

